# DFWAPC July meeting? <--2005



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

When and where is the July DFWAPC meeting going to be held? I looked on the website and didn't see anything for July. With ACA coming here next month, I was wondering if the schedules would collide. 

BTW, Hi, My name is Kathy and I live in Fort Worth. Discus are my passion but I recently decided to give planted tanks a try. Since Discus are kept in such sterile environments (bare bottom, little or no plants, etc.) I decided that I needed a little green in my life.  I set up a 45 gal. planted tank a couple months ago and the plants are outgrowing the tank very quickly. I will be setting up a 90 gal. tank soon and I want to do my homework before I set up the next one.

I'm looking forward to meeting with some local folks and learning what I can from you all. 

Kathy


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

Somebody should fire that guy that does the website stuff. Our meetings are always on the third Saturday of the month at 1pm. Details will be avaiable soon.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I hate that guy that does the web stuff! Ricky always has to remind him about the meeting date. I'm not even sure he has a tank!


--Nikolay


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## yohkos (Jul 14, 2005)

*August Meeting*

Hi,

I am new to planted aquariums and would like to attend a meeting. Is it okay to just attend the third Saturday in August and where is the meeting being held. Do I need to join the club or can I join at the meeting?

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Kim,

You can just show up and join at the meeting.

In August the meeting will probably be at a pet fish store in Dallas - The Fish Gallery. All of us will participate in setting up a tank starting from scratch, literally from washing the gravel in the back yard of the store, hooking up the cool Eheim filter and the Eheim CO2 system.

I will announce the meeting officially as soon as the head man at the store gives us a green light for August 20, Saturday, at 1 PM.

--Nikolay


----------



## sangpeiris (Jan 14, 2006)

Kim;

You should try to come to the meeting in July. It is this Saturday, July 15th.


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

sangpeiris said:


> Kim;
> 
> You should try to come to the meeting in July. It is this Saturday, July 15th.


I'll be there Sang...I can't wait to see your tank in person.

P.S. I haven't been able to get ahold of the guy I was telling you about that might want your smaller discus, but I'm still working on that.

Kathy


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

Oppsie! Now I see that you said "Kim" instead of "Kjm"...


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

Sang

I'am another Discus Keeper and am planning on going to the meeting this Saturday and seeing your discus. Are you looking for a foster keeper for a discus? I have 5 in a 70 so I have some room.

Bill Weber


----------



## sangpeiris (Jan 14, 2006)

Bill Weber said:



> Sang
> 
> I'am another Discus Keeper and am planning on going to the meeting this Saturday and seeing your discus. Are you looking for a foster keeper for a discus? I have 5 in a 70 so I have some room.
> 
> Bill Weber


Yes. I've got two that are looking for a new home.


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

I can take them if that is OK with you. What kind are they? I have 1 cobalt, 3 turquoise (2 small), and 1 small Blue Diamond


----------

